#ubuntu-bd 2012-07-26
<ashickur-noor> সালাম
<ashickur-noor> কে আছেন?
<ashickur-noor> Tanvir: ভাই আছেন নি?
<Tanvir> আছি।
<Tanvir> লিফোতে তো রেজিস্ট্রেশন করছি।
<Tanvir> কিন্তু কনফার্মেশন পাই নাই মডারেটরে কাছ থেকে।
<Tanvir> :-/
<ashickur-noor> #linuxdesh এ আসেন
<ashickur-noor> মিটিং করতেছি
<ashickur-noor> পরামর্শ দেন
#ubuntu-bd 2012-07-29
<ashickur-noor> সালাম
<ashickur-noor> Tanvir: ভাই আছেন?
<ashickur-noor> কিছু দরকার ছিলো
#ubuntu-bd 2013-07-25
<Chat0552> Hi
<Chat0552> Bangla
#ubuntu-bd 2013-07-26
<Chat0552> Hi
#ubuntu-bd 2013-07-28
<Ekushey> !ask
<InfoAngel> ask <subject> <question>
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ekushey> !ask Trance
<InfoAngel> ask <subject> <question>
<Ekushey> !ask | Trance
<InfoAngel> can't find jabber bot in fleet
<lubotu2> Trance: please see above
<Ekushey> !ask > Trance
<InfoAngel> can't find jabber bot in fleet
<lubotu2> Trance, please see my private message
<Ekushey> !ask Trance
<InfoAngel> ask <subject> <question>
#ubuntu-bd 2015-07-24
<sfinix> Hello Ubuntu-BD!
<sfinix> I am staying in the channel. Lets wait & see if I can find some one! :D
<sfinix> Hello Ubuntu-BD!                                                                                                                            │
<sfinix> 14:12:34 sfinix | I am staying in the channel. Lets wait & see if I can find some one! :D
<sfinix> Hello Ubuntu-BD!
<sfinix> I am staying in the channel. Lets see if I can find some one! :D
<sfinix> Hello Ubuntu-BD!
<sfinix> I am staying in the channel. Lets see if I can get someone! :D
<sfinix> Hello Ubuntu-BD
<sfinix> 1 day passed, lets wait for another day!
 * sfinix waiting...
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-25
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> Sorry, gotta run
<Kilos> np
<RemonShai> pavlushka, Kilos helluuu
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai 
<RemonShai>  pavlushka, how're uuuu
<pavlushka> on a run, busy a bit, :)
<pavlushka> need any help?
<RemonShai> no, just gossiping...
<pavlushka> RemonShai: signed the Code of Conduct successfully?
<RemonShai> pavlushkanot try.
<RemonShai> pavlushka inshallah I'll try it at night...
<pavlushka> Sorry RemonShai , I am a bit busy , will run for work, may be tonight, :)
<pavlushka> ok
<RemonShai> pavlushka OK I hit upon.
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<Kilos> power just came on again, sigh
<zaki> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> using kubuntu ;)
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> once you used to it you wont change again
<pavlushka> Hello kamrul !
<pavlushka> wb kamrul !
<pavlushka> bbl
<zaki> pavlushka: hi
<pavlushka> HI
<pavlushka> zaki: you like Warfaze?
<Kilos> hi guys
<zaki> yess. 
<zaki> why?
<zaki> pavlushka: having problem with bangla font in kubuntu
<pavlushka> zaki: type in terminal "sudo locate ttf | less"
<pavlushka> zaki: if you cant understand, paste the result in pastebin.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: Hello!
<pavlushka> kamrul: Hi
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<zaki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20882507/
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: বলু
<zaki> than?
<AudaciousTUX> ki bulbo
<pavlushka> zaki: Sorry, paste the whole result of "sudo locate ttf" in pastebin, this command "sudo locate ttf | less" was for you to see the result page by page by hitting anykey, :)
<zaki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20883033/
<zaki> oky now!
<pavlushka> zaki: yes, is dolphin is your default file browser?
<zaki> yes
<zaki> there is another problem, when i change windows, it flickering 
<Kilos> try turning off desktop effects in the settings tool
<pavlushka> then run "sudo dolphin /usr/share/fonts/truetype", it will invoke dolphin with admin privilege, and you can copy paste there all the necessary ttf fonts you have in your backup.
<Kilos> untick enable desktop effects on startup
<zaki> flickering problem just solved. :)
<pavlushka> \o/
<Kilos> o/
<zaki> skubuntu.com/questions/672007/flickering-in-kde-plasma-5-4
<pavlushka> zaki: you are missing a a :p
<Kilos> oh i forget you guys all use 16.04
<zaki> don't have any font in my backup.
<pavlushka> zaki: download from omicronlab then
<pavlushka> zaki: and also run "sudo apt install fonts-beng-extra (Hilarious naming lol)"
<zaki> flickering happen again and again. :3
<pavlushka> and after that restart the program you are using and you can select Bengali Fonts in the settings.
<zaki> pavlushka: oky. i will try. :)
<pavlushka> zaki: when?
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> now the main problem is screen flickering. cant do anything.
<Kilos> eish
<pavlushka> ok
<zaki> when i'm changing tab or windows
<zaki> what is vsync
<zaki> turned off tearing preventation (vsync) 
<pavlushka> vertical sync, works on 3-D effects.
<zaki> off kore dichi.
<pavlushka> does it stopped the flickering?
<zaki> yes. 
<zaki> is this a permannt solution? 
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> zaki: well, if the settings is saved, then probably.
<pavlushka> zaki: I am coming with you, :p
 * pavlushka bbl
<Kilos> lol
<tareq> hello everybody
<pavlushka> Hello tareq , Welcome Back! :)
<pavlushka> tareq: we got a new one here, Its kamrul from Chandgaon, :)
<tareq> hello Kamrul
<tareq> hi Kilos
<tareq> how are you doing
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<Kilos> welcome back
<Kilos> im ok ty and you?
<tareq> same here
<pavlushka> tareq: here in our locality, we are drowning, rain, flood but still I am happy, I was missing the flood, It was a regular thing with my childhood, grown up with that, now observing again being in the middle of drowning.
<Kilos> whew
<pavlushka> we used to left our house once or twice during the Rainy Season due to flood.
<Kilos> whew
<pavlushka> and took shelter to our Relatives house, that was fun, we got some more play mets that way and study withheld for a while, :)
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> I am just looking at the bright side.
<pavlushka> Our pond tends to overflow, so fenced today with fishnets to contain the fish.
<pavlushka> But I fear they already left, coz water was increasing since yesterday, and now it will only detain the other fish from coming in, :p
<Kilos> whaqt kind of fish pavlushka 
<Kilos> what
<pavlushka> carps, mixed, of different types, to exploit the three layer, up, mid and bottom.
<pavlushka> *layers.
<Kilos> nice
<pavlushka> wb zaki kamrul 
<zaki> ty
<zaki> how are you? 
<pavlushka> good, you guys?
<zaki> finr. :)
<zaki> fine*
<zaki> had dinner?
<pavlushka> kamrul: why dont you give us a little intro of you? we would love to know, :)
<pavlushka> zaki: yep.
<zaki> pavlushka: now tell me how can i restore my previous irc logs here! :p
<pavlushka> zaki: I can tell for Hexchat, should I proceed?
<kamrul> i am kamrul hasan.student of bsc in computer running
<zaki> i'm in konversation :p
<pavlushka> kamrul: and?
<kamrul> and?
<pavlushka> zaki: Sorry I can only help you with restoring from Hexchat to Hexchat.
<pavlushka> kamrul: something more about you other than study/bsc, :)
<zaki> pavlushka: what about system font? 
<zaki> kamrul: tell us about your hoby?
<zaki> pavlushka: oky  about logs. :) 
<pavlushka> zaki:  run "sudo dolphin /usr/share/fonts/truetype", it will invoke dolphin with admin privilege, and you can copy paste there all the necessary ttf fonts you have in your backup and also run "sudo apt install fonts-beng-extra"
<kamrul> nothing much..my hoby is watching anime and game
<zaki> fonts-beng-extra installed
<pavlushka> kamrul: like minded, its good :)
<Kilos> ai! pavlushka those LC peeps are all so busy im battling
<pavlushka> Kilos: dont stress much, take it easy. just stick to it, you will pass over eventually, :)
<zaki> oky everything 
<zaki> with font. :) 
<pavlushka> zaki: did my advice helped any?
<zaki> all of them pavlushka:p
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> you getting good pavlushka 
<zaki> Kilos: how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty zaki and you
<zaki> and i'm learning from pavlushka :D
<pavlushka> Kilos: Credit goes to you, you didn't quit on me or us, :)
<Kilos> frustrated actually having to rely on others to get things done
<zaki> i'm fine too. 
<Kilos> i told you i wont pavlushka 
<Kilos> but you guys can start building your site
<pavlushka> Kilos: in your debt, :)
<Kilos> at this rate by the time you have it ready then there will be time to link it
<Kilos> no debt
<Kilos> only friendship
<pavlushka> Kilos: about your frustrations, just let it be after doing your part, not every effort converts to success but that does not keep the invincibles from trying :)
<Kilos> haha i dont believe in failure, i just try harder till someone gives in
<Kilos> i am too hard headed
<pavlushka> Kilos: better, :) so no place for frustrations then, :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> sleep tight guys
<zaki> good night :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-26
<pavlushka> Hello Folks! Nice to see you, :)
<pavlushka> again!
<pavlushka> ping zaki Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !
<Kilos> just got back from sorting sheep
<Kilos> nippy here today. max 14°c
<pavlushka> Kilos: you better get nappy!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hopefully today your domain points to your wiki
<pavlushka> you mean our wiki?
<Kilos> then we start sorting the wiki
<Kilos> yes bd
<Kilos> we will have to find a host for the site you guys build
<Kilos> i was hoping Researcher- can help with that
<Kilos> its actually fun to build a site, if you can understand it all
<pavlushka> Kilos: I guess that would be fine, :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: I checked but not yet, nor loading neither re-directing.
<Kilos> no the LC have to point it there
<Kilos> pavlushka you got mail
<pavlushka> Kilos: cp
<Kilos> hopefully today its done
<walrider> pavlushka, bhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai 
<walrider> Kilos, hey uncl how u doing 
<walrider> QA,  hi 
<QA> salut
<walrider> QA, what does it mean salut ?
<QA> walrider: Erk, dunno
<walrider> QA, ok 
<QA> walrider: Sorry...
<pavlushka> walrider: hold on a second, a bit busy.
<walrider> pavlushka, ok bhai 
<pavlushka> an hello walrider !
<pavlushka> give me 20 mins
<walrider> ok 
<walrider> no prblm 
<pavlushka> walrider: ok, I am back, but you didn't do what you have told that you would do :)
<walrider> bhai ei koy din ami bashay chilam na 
<walrider> baire frnd er bashay chilam oikhane assigment project egula shesh kore ajke ashchi 
<walrider> sorry about that 
<Kilos> hi walrider 
<walrider> Kilos, how are u uncl 
<walrider> Kilos, nice to see u there 
<Kilos> lol im always here
<pavlushka> walrider: ok no problem, its all up to you :)
<walrider> pavlushka, right now im serious about intern 
<walrider> amar akjon team mate er shathe kothabolsi 
<pavlushka> walrider: pm me.
<walrider> amake apnar shathe kottha bolte bollo officially 
<walrider> ok 
<Kilos> yay ubuntu-bd.org directs to wiki
<zaki> now?
<Kilos> yes browse to it
<Kilos> now we sort the wiki so it like proper ubuntu wikis and then when you guys have a site built we have the link redirected to the site
<Kilos> now pavel is gone
<Kilos> sigh
<zaki> great :) 
<zaki> The "Deshi" Local Community Team
<zaki> why is that. can't understand
<zaki> is that misspeled 
<zaki> Kilos: 
<Kilos> they tried to be clever
<Kilos> and abbreviated banglandesh
<walrider> zaki bai ki obosta 
<Kilos> tareg must see this as well then he will know we are making progress
<Kilos> now you guys must start inviting more of the fb crowd that are interested in becoming part of the world wide ubuntu community
<Kilos> ubuntu is far more than bangladesh
<Kilos> and facebook
<walrider> zaki bhai 
<walrider> sheram xam disi reffrd er ta 
<zaki> Kilos: oky. :)
<zaki> walrider: how are you?
<zaki> and about exam?
<walrider> wc back zaki bhai  bhai 
<walrider> aktu onno room e gesilam bai 
<zaki> hmm
<walrider> wc bhai 
<zaki> pavlushka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BangladeshiTeam
<Kilos> hi guys back from my herding duties
<zaki> wb
<walrider> wb
<pavlushka> thanks every one!
<pavlushka> I was trying to help a guy from india for his local webserver to be addressed as a vhost webserver
<Kilos> glad to see you involved all over pavlushka 
<pavlushka> that is to have a specific name with a specific ip.
<pavlushka> Kilos: thank you kilos, but it is not working, can you guys check out and see what is wrong with this, configure the v-host for example.com, If you done it correctly, you will be able to load the page by typing "example.com", and then add the "ip" against "example.com" in the /etc/hosts file in your system.
<Kilos> what isnt working
<walrider> port 
<walrider> :|
<Kilos> pavlushka google for similar errors and if you dont find a solution ask the guys in za
<pavlushka> The worst part is I was asking him for these and paste "sudo ls /var/log/apache2/", "cat /var/log/apache2/access.log",  "cat /var/log/apache2/error.log", "cat /var/log/apache2/other_vhosts_access.log", reports but power went down and after that the Net was down and Now he is nowhere, :)
<Kilos> eish
<pavlushka> walrider: any idea?
<pavlushka> walrider: dont utter port.
<pavlushka> walrider: coz I am gonna de-port you then.
<walrider> :>
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hi kilos
<Kilos> ubuntu-bd.org is working
<Kilos> now you guys can built a site and we see if we can find a host for it
<AudaciousTUX> still developing  ...  can't manage time :(
<Kilos> there is no rush
<Kilos> at least we are progressing
<AudaciousTUX> yah :)
<pavlushka> Guys there's a monthly meeting tonight at za around 12.30 am, please join, :)
<pavlushka> ^^ kamrul zaki  AudaciousTUX
<AudaciousTUX> bye all :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ok bye :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he is tired
<Kilos> night AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> not tired... just under pressure.... education killing me :3
<Kilos> do your best lad
<Kilos> no one can ask for more
<AudaciousTUX> :')
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: good luck :)
<Kilos> pavlushka did you get the weekly newsletter
<pavlushka> Kilos: ubuntu-za Digest, Vol 130, Issue 15 ?
<Kilos> i dont think so
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue475
<Kilos> i get it in mail so read in mail
<pavlushka> ok, may be missed that, I receive a lot of Bug notification mails, so without directly addressing me, I just skim through over those, :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> theres news about us
<pavlushka> ^^
<pavlushka> Kilos: oo0 lala, wow , write now reading belkinsa's
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now the whole ubuntu world knows what we are doing
<pavlushka> Kilos: *right now, man the typos, I am gonna kill the typos.
<Kilos> what typos
<pavlushka> write now in place of right now, drives me nuts , my typos, grr
<Kilos> slow down and relax
<pavlushka> ok, I am gonna eat, brb :p
<Kilos> dnjoy
<Kilos> enjoy as well
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> what about login in to our meeting
<Kilos> eaqt once logged in
<Kilos> eat
<Kilos> sigh
<pavlushka> I'll be in-front of the screen while eating, :)
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> za is a lovely channel hey pavlushka 
<zaki> hmm.
<Kilos> did you fall asleep zaki 
<zaki> nope.
<zaki> i was watching.
<pavlushka> Kilos: Do you have any doubt on that?
<Kilos> we joke and tease each other all the time
<zaki> watched all of it.
<zaki> ha ha. 
<pavlushka> and they are arranging a 16.08 release party, :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> im proud of my peeps
<Kilos> now ive added you guys
<pavlushka> Kilos: yaa, who does that, :p
<Kilos> before im finished with you you will all be crazy as well
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> :D
<Kilos> and we need to push tareg
<zaki> pavlushka: about tareq?
<pavlushka> zaki: https://www.facebook.com/tareqmhd
<zaki> never seen him in this channel
<zaki> never mean in my time.
<pavlushka> zaki: check the online irc logs of 21/06/16 or 21/06/16.
<zaki> 1 month ago. oky
<pavlushka> hmm.
<pavlushka> Good night zaki , I'll be off, feeling sleepy.
<zaki> oky. food night, sleep tight
<zaki> :3 good*
<zaki> QA: good night
<QA> Good night zaki sleep tight
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, halluuuuuuuuuuuu
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-27
<Kilos> morning bd peeps
<pavlushka> Almost Good Morning Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka kamrul 
<pavlushka> Hello abhra !
<pavlushka> How are you?
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: anything up?
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<AudaciousTUX> nope
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: yes, EXAM ;p
<AudaciousTUX> yah :3
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> wb
<zaki> pavlushka: how's everything around you?
<pavlushka> zaki: going to be better, just hold on a bit, coz I am on it. :)
<zaki> আপনি কি কাউকে refer করেছেন, https://www.facebook.com/indrunil? what it about? 
<zaki> from telegram msg
<zaki> don't know him
<zaki> talked to a friend, who will help me to learn bangla/bijoy layout. :) 
<pavlushka> zaki he is from CTG, So i guess you have some knowledge about it, that's why I was asking, :)
<zaki> oh. :D
<pavlushka> zaki: just print the layout, memorize it, try to practice by typing the line "The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog" using that layout, that's it, and keep trying writing using that layout, you will eventually master it, :)
<zaki> wish me good luck with it. :D
<zaki> pavlushka: is there any other bangladeshi channel in irc? 
<pavlushka> zaki: forget the portion of "The quick brown fox", lol, coz thats in English, I told you the way to master the English layout. 
<zaki> ha ha.. 
<zaki> olosh badami sheal likhbo. :p
<pavlushka> you just try to practice by writing a paragraph in Bengali over and over again, that will help, :)
<zaki> yes. :)
<zaki> Kilos: what are you doing?
<zaki> i'm having rough days. :|
<Kilos> hmm lemme catch up , i was eating
<zaki> pavlushka: about "maaz" how that chatbot work?
<pavlushka> zaki: I haven't looked for  but someone invited me to join #WLMBangladesh which is about photography. :)
<pavlushka> zaki: maaz is a little superior than QA.
<pavlushka> zaki: and a male I guess :p Kilos 
<Kilos> pavlushka the reason they used the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dogs
<Kilos> is because it has every character in'
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes
<zaki> #WLMBangladesh  no one there, only you now me
<pavlushka> join here #wikipedia-bn
<Kilos> maaz and QA are the same version of ibid but hopefully soon we will have an upgrade
<zaki> wow
<pavlushka> Kilos: maaz can handle a meeting, :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: does QA too?
<Kilos> qa as well
<QA> Kilos: Huh?
<pavlushka> wow
<Kilos> QA start meeting
 * QA gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> haha still says his
<pavlushka> QA I am S. M. Pavel Sayekat
<QA> pavlushka: Yessir
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> zaki: join in
<Kilos> QA I am Miles Sharpe
<QA> Kilos: Yessir
<zaki> QA: I am Zaki Chowdhury
<QA> zaki: Righto
<Kilos> QA agreed seems to be working
<QA> Agreed: seems to be working
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am inviting you to be the chair, please
<Kilos> nono im too stupid i forget the commands
<zaki> ha ha..
<pavlushka> well who knows here the commands then :p
<zaki> QA: Agreed
<QA> zaki: What?
<Kilos> but i think after next za meeting we should organise one here
<Kilos> pavlushka you need to take notes at a za meeting to get the commands
<Kilos> we can also invite chesedo here
<pavlushka> Kilos: its just a dress rehearsal
<Kilos> ill just need to work out how to give him permissions with qa
<Kilos> im not sure if  she has been pointed to the right place for minutes even
<pavlushka> Kilos: is it okay to bother chesedo for this?
<Kilos> actually pavlushka be at the africa meeting tonight in 1 hour 45 and see na3il do it
<Kilos> he will be using qa
<pavlushka> Kilos: sure and yes I was pointing those facts of maintaining the meeting facts :)
<Kilos> just copy the whole meeting log 
<Kilos> then you can see everything
<pavlushka> Kilos: I have that already :)
<Kilos> good so just sort through it and copy commands
<Kilos> easy peasy
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes, just have to sum up and prepare myself
<Kilos> yes you will be the chair
<pavlushka> haha haha ha ha
<Kilos> ive been refusing chairing in za channel for years
<Kilos> inetpro always tries to catch me but i have too much happening to be able to concentrate
<Kilos> QA end meeting
<QA> Meeting Ended
<QA> Minutes available at json: http://meetings.ubuntu-africa.info/freenode-%23ubuntu-bd/2016-07-27-17-09-10.json :: txt: http://meetings.ubuntu-africa.info/freenode-%23ubuntu-bd/2016-07-27-17-09-10.txt :: html: http://meetings.ubuntu-africa.info/freenode-%23ubuntu-bd/2016-07-27-17-09-10.html
<Kilos> yay she works
<zaki> wow
<pavlushka> yay
<zaki> we can arrang mting here sometime. :D
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka> zaki: take notes
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> hmm.
<pavlushka> Kilos: fix QA's his, its a question of reputation :p
<zaki> :D
<Kilos> its a hassle to get into the code because she is on another host
<Kilos> but the new one will be fixed
<Kilos> QA are you male
<QA> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> QA are you female
<QA> But of course Kilos Only females know everything
<pavlushka> Kilos: it better, otherwise QA will remain transgenic :p
<Kilos> all ibids are broken with google as well so that is being fixed too but paddatrapper is busy studying as well so doesnt have much time and the weed travels all over the world doing debain work and work for a company in the usa sicicon valley
<pavlushka> QA are you female
<QA> But of course pavlushka Only females know everything
<pavlushka> Kilos: she is shy to me :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> QA permissions
<QA> Kilos: Permissions: admin, chairmeeting and sources
<Kilos> QA grant chairmeeting to pavlushka 
<pavlushka> *may be "shy of me"
<QA> Kilos: I don't know who pavlushka is
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> all that stuff i have forgotten
<zaki> commands?
<Kilos> QA how do i use permissions
<QA> Kilos: Please be more specific. I don't know if you mean auth or test
<Kilos> QA auth pavlushka
<QA> Kilos: You are authenticated
<pavlushka> I lost the book of my prepositions, :(
<Kilos> pavlushka try get her to start meeting
<Kilos> or try auth chairmeeting
<pavlushka> guys check this https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/12/%23ubuntu-bd.txt
<Kilos> pavlushka try the bot man
<zaki> from 2011?
<pavlushka> and this https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/17/%23ubuntu-bd.txt
<Kilos> pavlushka try find shahanthegeek
<Kilos> and invite him back to help revive
<zaki> that nick is not even registerd.
<zaki> or obsolete
<pavlushka> and here's our Tuhin https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/28/%23ubuntu-bd.txt :)
<Kilos> oh my only find him in irc logs
<pavlushka> and here's too https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/30/%23ubuntu-bd.txt
<Kilos> pavlushka ping
<pavlushka> Kilos: wow, good to hear that.
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> ai!
<zaki> :|
<zaki> wb
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<Kilos> pavlushka forget multitasking when we are working man
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> my peer reset, due to packet loss issue.
<pavlushka> I posted some links, you guys see that?
<Kilos> [19:31] <Kilos> pavlushka try get her to start meeting
<Kilos> [19:31] <Kilos> or try auth chairmeeting
<Kilos> yes we saw them
<zaki> tuhin and noor
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb pavlushka again
<Kilos> dont you read us?????
<Kilos> zaki throw a rock at him
<Kilos> ai!
<zaki> i will when he get back again. :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i wonder what he is doing
<zaki> may be internet connection problem
<Kilos> internet service providers get away with murder
<Kilos> but they happily take your money
<zaki> :/
<zaki> ChanServ: 
<zaki> ChanServ: !
<Kilos> thats the freenode channel thing
<Kilos> keeps you channel alive even when no one is here
<zaki> alawes in every channel.
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> only those you ask for it to be in
<Kilos> was a major job setting up a channel from scrtch if i remember correctly
<Kilos> Guest37817 where are you rez
<Kilos> i think guest is his bot
<Kilos> bot
<Kilos> .
<zaki> rezaul?
<Kilos> rezwan
<zaki> rezwan. 
<zaki> how about ubuntu-pk?
<zaki> therere are many nick in that chnnl!
<Kilos> yes many bots too
<Kilos> thats what they used the channel for when the loco died
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> Kilos: any way to turn on dictionary in konversation, for correction
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> there is a konversation manual somewhere
<Kilos> let me try find it
<zaki> oky  
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjOkrexnZTOAhWLLMAKHTUtAmYQFggcMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fdocs.kde.org%2Fstable%2Fen%2Fextragear-network%2Fkonversation%2Findex.html&usg=AFQjCNEgDNFCH_yt2mVU87EdtzYN7M4hwg&sig2=D64rlv8YkJGQ3Wc7BLJBAQ
<Kilos> i turned off the dictionary because it drives me mad when i use afrikaans
<zaki> oh. let me see
<Kilos> actually i used konversation tips and tricks i think it was called
<Kilos> https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Tips_and_Tricks
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<zaki> RemonShai: glad to see you. :)
<Kilos> pavel is in and out like a yoyo
<RemonShai> hi everyone...
<zaki> oky Kilos
<zaki> hi RemonShai :)
<RemonShai> zaki, Kilos what's up....? biggggggg brooooooooo
<Kilos> lol
<RemonShai> Kilos, LoL2
<Kilos> i was afk most of the day and have a meeting in africa channel in 20 mins
<zaki> QA: theough a rock at pavlushka
<QA> zaki: Excuse me?
<Kilos> ibids can swear even but bit rough sometimes
<zaki> QA: through a rock at pavlushka as Kilos said 
<QA> zaki: What?
<zaki> :P
<Kilos> i have no idea why that was programmed in
<RemonShai> pavlushka, I throw a Question on telegram.
<RemonShai> pavlushka, did u see? my question on telegram???
<Kilos> pavlushka ping
<Kilos> sigh
<zaki> RemonShai: maybe his internet connection is unstable for now.  
<zaki> please wait, he will get back here.
<Kilos> something went very unstable there
<RemonShai> zaki, maybe..... most of the time ,I carry this problem.
<zaki> hmm, everywhere same problem
<zaki> Kilos: RemonShaihad dinner?
<RemonShai> zaki, here too much... my old friend(grand friend>> Kilos ) know that...
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> pavlushka_ ping
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Guest91131 ping
<RemonShai> zaki, In this night I already take dinner 2 times ...  hahahahhaha 
<zaki> lol
<zaki> i'm too much hungry
<Kilos> pavlushka ping
<zaki> rip pavlushka
<Kilos> ai!
<zaki> :D
<zaki> Kilos: RemonShai my time for dinner
<zaki> have to go for now.
<zaki> bbl. 
<RemonShai> zaki, sent us our part, fast :D :D :D or u will get diarrhea.
<Kilos> haha
<RemonShai> anyone ..., do u take coffee...?
<Kilos> i drink lots of cyber coffee
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<RemonShai> Kilos, I don't take cyber coffee :( :( :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cheaper than real coffee
<RemonShai> hahahaha give me a dram of those.
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<zaki> QA: coffee please
<QA> zaki: There isn't a pot on
<zaki> uff
<Kilos> just say coffee on zaki 
<RemonShai> hahahhhahahhahah
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<Kilos> what happened lad
<pavlushka> now you can say coffee please zaki 
<RemonShai> QA coffee on
<QA> RemonShai: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Kilos> haha
<RemonShai> oops .... no
<zaki> QA: coffee please
<QA> zaki: Yessir
<zaki> yeh!
<RemonShai> itzz not legal .... QA don't give me 2nd one...
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka and zaki!
<zaki> QA: thank you
<QA> zaki: no problemo
<AudaciousTUX> QA cockroch milk please
<QA> AudaciousTUX: What?
<AudaciousTUX> trending :3
<zaki> lol
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, are u alive??? 
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, আপনি না কফি খান না???
<AudaciousTUX> kobe koichi khaina :|
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, ঔ দিন কফি নিয়ে কি লিখছিলেন?? আমি ভুলি নাই কিন্তু।
<zaki> ha ha.
<AudaciousTUX> -_-
<RemonShai> zaki, AudaciousTUX ধরা খাইয়া গেছে।
<AudaciousTUX> apni kochu bujhchen -_-
<zaki> give him cockroch milk as punishment :p
<RemonShai> yehhhhhh , me tooo
<RemonShai> আর কচু আপনিই খান। সব কচু ঢাকায় পাঠিয়ে দিছি।
<AudaciousTUX> mara khan
<RemonShai> ঔটাও আপনার খাদ্য, জাতি জানে..../
<zaki> :|
<zaki> RemonShai: have you signed your coc?
<RemonShai> zaki, no......... I don't like PC/mobile games.
<zaki> ubuntu code of conduct at launcpad
<RemonShai> zaki, yes. I did today.
<RemonShai> zaki, একটু সমস্যা হইছে >> Creating the key এর step2 বুঝতেছি না।
<zaki> oh good :)
<zaki> where?
<RemonShai> zaki, file নাকি folder , কি যেন তৈরি করতে হয় সেখানে।
<RemonShai> zaki, in this step >>> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<zaki> to increase encryption level?
<zaki> RemonShai: 
<zaki> ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096
<zaki> deafult value is 2048 bit
<zaki> you don't have to do this
<RemonShai> zaki, না।
<zaki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys follow this guide
<zaki> RemonShai: what?
<RemonShai> ওইটাই ফলো করতেছিলাম , পরে ২য় ধাপে বুঝি নাই। তাই stop রাখছি।
<zaki> if you allready generate your ssh key, taht will be here: /home/b/.ssh/id_rsa.pub.
<zaki> just open and copy all the text and paste them in lunchpad
<RemonShai> zaki, see >>>https://paste.ubuntu.com/21177449/
<zaki> Enter file in which to save the key (/home/ubuntu/.ssh/id_rsa):
<zaki> just press enter
<zaki> Enter passphrase (empty for no passphrase): >in this step type your passphrase for ssh and then hit enter you have to type your passphrase twice
<RemonShai> zaki, হইছে । এর পর??
<zaki> can i see the code? 
<RemonShai> zaki, privately দিলাম, দেখেন। 
<zaki> hmmm
<zaki> now go to your home derectory
<RemonShai> আসছি
<RemonShai> এরপর
<zaki> and press ctrl+h maybe that .ssh folder is hidden. if you press ctrl+h than you can see those hidden files and folders
<zaki> go to .ssh folder and you can see a file named id_rsa.pub.
<RemonShai> yes. i saw.....
<zaki> now open that file
<zaki> and copy all of them. :)
<RemonShai> then
<zaki> can i see ?
<RemonShai> SSH keys    >>>   সেট করছি। এখানে আমার পিছি'র নাম দেখাইতেছে। 
<zaki> you can edit that, it just a comment.
<RemonShai> কোনটা?? বুঝলাম না।
<zaki> this details were in the bottom of that key
<zaki> ubuntu@linux
<RemonShai> আমি এখনো বিষয়টি পরিস্কার না।
<zaki> remove your key from luncpad and paste it again in launchpad, before uploading you can edit taht details 
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<zaki> that*
<RemonShai> আপনি আমাকে বোঝাতে চেয়েছেন ,"আমি ubuntu@linux লেখাটি পরিবর্তন করতে পারবো।"
<RemonShai> zaki, vai
<pavlushka> thanks zaki 
<RemonShai> and finally pavlushka ,come.... wc again & again ... ...
<zaki> yess RemonShai
<zaki> thats it. :) 
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai ~!
<zaki> ~!
<RemonShai> pavlushka, today zaki helped me... I'm so happy .....
<zaki> is it worked?
<Kilos> pavlushka run mtr command
<RemonShai> feeling sad for pavlushka ....!! he was in troubled tonight.
<pavlushka> Kilos: its on.
<pavlushka> Kilos: hard luck for me.
<pavlushka> Kilos: did I missed the meeting?
<pavlushka> *miss
<RemonShai> yes, pavlushka :(
<Kilos> still going pavlushka 
<Kilos> started 35 mins ago
<pavlushka> Kilos: then lucky me :)
<zaki> pavlushka: how can i join ?
<zaki> RemonShai: is it oky now? your ssh key?
<pavlushka> zaki: "/join #ubuntu-africa"
<zaki> than
<pavlushka> zaki: and then report to QA
<RemonShai> yahooo..... Kilos pavlushka zaki >> I think, finally my launchpad ID is completed.
<Kilos> yay
<zaki> RemonShai: :) 
<pavlushka> RemonShai:  congrats :)
<RemonShai> zaki, see PV plzzzz
<RemonShai> pavlushka, thanks :)
<pavlushka> guys join the meeting by identifying to QA
<zaki> done alrdy
<pavlushka> :)
<zaki> RemonShai: now you allready add yourself in ubuntu wiki editors team in launchpad. so now you can edit your wiki page.
<RemonShai> zaki, trying.....
<zaki> RemonShai: hold on, i'm creating a page for you. after that you can edit that yourself. 
<RemonShai> zaki, create new empty page ঔখান থেকে???
<zaki> RemonShai:
<zaki> give me 5 mnt
<pavlushka> use the Membership Template
<RemonShai> zaki, ok...
<zaki> RemonShai: see p8
<pavlushka> Night guys!
<zaki> pavlushka: good night
<RemonShai> zaki, ৮নং পৃষ্ঠায় ?
<zaki> Kilos: are you there?
<Kilos> yessir
<zaki> created a wiki page for RemonShai
<zaki> is it okay to create
<zaki> copied from membership template
<zaki> Kilos: 
<Kilos> yes
<zaki> RemonShai: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RemonShai
<Kilos> yes thats great , you can look at anyones for ideas
<zaki> :)
<zaki> RemonShai: please edit your details. 
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<Kilos> thanks for visiting africa guys
<zaki> hmm. 
<zaki> you guys talked about many issues 
<Kilos> yes 
<Kilos> those are different countries in africa i have pulled into one place
<zaki> nice
<Kilos> when i started each country did its own thing like there in asia and the locos died, now they are all rebuilding again
<Kilos> only 2 out of 18 to still get totally dedicated
<zaki> may be 2 loco missing. 
<zaki> see's at ubuntu africa wiki
<Kilos> i think ghana was one wasnt it
<zaki> yess
<Kilos> there were 2 guys from ghana there tonight
<Kilos> so 1 left
<Kilos> what is that link where you see that please
<Kilos> i struggle with links
<Kilos> can never find then when i save them
<zaki> ha ha. :D
<zaki> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> ty
<zaki> pagone
<zaki> sorry
<zaki> pavlushka gone
<zaki> waht is Burkina faso? Kilos
<Kilos> a country in africa
<Kilos> im waiting for them to reply
<zaki> oh
<zaki> oky Kilos. 
<Kilos> was a massive job
<Kilos> took 16 months so far
<Kilos> you must sleep lad its very early tomorrow there already
<zaki> too much time
<zaki> yess.
<zaki> oky than. good night. :)
<Kilos> wellive been busy with you guys for 5 months
<Kilos> sleep tight , see you tomorrow
<zaki> :)
<pavlushka> QA tell kilos that due to net line issue I was not getting his messages about what he was asking me to do but know I see checking the logs, even the logs were unavailable at that moment, :(
<QA> pavlushka: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-28
<pavlushka> Good Morning Kilos and everyone!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: Hello, got my message?
<Kilos> yes ty pavlushka 
<Kilos> you seemed to be having bad issues last night
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> but I survived :p
<Kilos> yeah i saw you in africa hehe
<pavlushka> Kilos: so you authorized me to QA? now what?
<pavlushka> *over QA
<Kilos> im not sure if it worked
<Kilos> try tell her to start meeting
<pavlushka> QA start meeting
<QA> pavlushka: You're not the boss of me
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> see
<Kilos> i need to work on that still
<Kilos> and bad night and bad head day today
<Kilos> sigh
<pavlushka> Kilos: I liked the attitude of QA, really :)
<Kilos> lol she very cheeky yes
<pavlushka> should be, lol
<Kilos> somewhere on i dont know which drive i should have all the info still but to find where whew
<pavlushka> Kilos: you can run for a mounted partition to search for a string like this "grep -H -a -R string location_of_mounted_media | less" in the terminal to find the trace :)
<Kilos> i have three pcs where it could be and one is crashed from power cuts and this lappy has ssd in so could even be on the old drive
<Kilos> how did you get the logs link fixed when you didnt have logs
<Kilos> africa link not working
<Kilos> sigh
<pavlushka> Kilos: so just run this command on that pc to find!
<pavlushka> and Kilos , no I didn't checked yet.
<pavlushka> Kilos: ok, so ubuntulog is missing from #ubuntu-africa and k1l was there for a while to check that. So hopefully that will be fixed :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: and oh my, the bot has reached its channel limit. So it will take some time, we are lucky here.
<pavlushka> Hell AudaciousTUX !
<pavlushka> *Hello
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: are you good?
<AudaciousTUX> nope
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: what happened?
<AudaciousTUX> kono kisur goti paitechina...
<AudaciousTUX> programming eo na... college er poray o na :3
<AudaciousTUX> khai dai ghumai -_-
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: kokhon ghumao?
<AudaciousTUX> thik nai... kono time table nai... 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you should follow a fixed format, that will accelerated your speed.
<AudaciousTUX> oitai to prob... format onujai beshidin cholte parina... beshidin bolte 1 diner beshi na :'(
<pavlushka> *accelerate
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you have to, take it as a challenge, learn to challenge yourself.
<AudaciousTUX> hmmm
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: and night is for sleeping, its nature's rule, better not cross it, google "Re-oxidation" in this context.
<AudaciousTUX> chemistry related videos :p
<pavlushka> nope, its body function related, but yes its chemical/body. 
<Kilos> hehe
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<pavlushka> and also google "antioxidant"
<AudaciousTUX> planning to buy https://backpackbang.com/item/B00TSUGXKE ..
<AudaciousTUX> for light use and controlling pi over ssh
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: কোন কথায় কোন কথা, হায়, আমি কই যাই?
<AudaciousTUX> lol :p
<AudaciousTUX> searching :D
<AudaciousTUX> joss :3
<AudaciousTUX> ajke theikka shobji khabo :3
 * pavlushka laughs
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: antioxidants helps you fighting/destroying cancer cells and boosts your immunity as well, :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: cancer sells generates almost in every person's body but are destroyed by the enzymes in the body enriched by veg habit.
<AudaciousTUX> hmm
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: and intake of animal protein need enzymes to digest it, so body uses its enzymes stock for it, that's why regular or excessive animal protein intake increased the possibility of cancers and there were not much enzymes creates in non-veg food habit and even uses up the body enzyme stock to digest the protein and then not much enzyme left to fight the cancer cells and that's where the start of cancer. :(
<walrider> .
<walrider> Guest keda 
<walrider> :o
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello Kilos !
<Kilos> you ok lad
<pavlushka> Yes Kilos , thanks for asking :)
<Kilos> well i have to check you know. i look after all my kids
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> i might have a little job for you just now
<pavlushka> sure
<Kilos> ill hear from na3il if he has wiki edit permissions yet, if not i will ask you to pm him indtructions please
<pavlushka> Kilos: whose introductions?
<Kilos> how to join wiki edit team
 * pavlushka feels good being addressed as kid coz he likes to be a kid :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: just sent join request and wait for the approval, that's it
<Kilos> he has done it i see ty pavlushka 
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> wow :)
<Kilos> pavlushka dont forget to update your wiki page all the time
<Kilos> this year still you must apply for membership
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am a little confused on how to add the current activities!
<pavlushka> How will i sum up?
<pavlushka> draft?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> well for starters you help daily on irc
<Kilos> always someone needing some guidance
<Kilos> with COC as well as how to fix ubuntu things
<pavlushka> okay, copy , not bad :)
<Kilos> QA permissions
<QA> Kilos: Permissions: admin, chairmeeting and sources
<Kilos> QA how do i use chairmeeting
<QA> Kilos: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Kilos> QA what can you do with chairmeeting
<QA> Kilos: Not a clue, sorry
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> Kilos: exclude the with
<Kilos> what with
<pavlushka> QA what can you do
<QA> pavlushka: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<QA> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> i want to know how to grant permissions for you to chirmeeting
<pavlushka> QA help me with permissions
<QA> pavlushka: I use the following features for bot accounts and permissions: accounts and auth
<QA> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<pavlushka> QA how do i use auth
<QA> pavlushka: Adds and removes authentication credentials and permissions. You can use it like this:
<QA>   authenticate <account> [on source] using <method> [<credential>]
<QA>   auth <credential>
<QA>   (grant|revoke|remove) <permission> (to|from|on) <username> [when authed]
<QA>   permissions [for <username>]
<QA>   list permissions
<Kilos> QA how do i use auth
<QA> Kilos: Adds and removes authentication credentials and permissions. You can use it like this:
<QA>   authenticate <account> [on source] using <method> [<credential>]
<QA>   auth <credential>
<QA>   (grant|revoke|remove) <permission> (to|from|on) <username> [when authed]
<QA>   permissions [for <username>]
<QA>   list permissions
<Kilos> oh my
<pavlushka> Kilos: hehe, like man pages!
<Kilos> yeah
<pavlushka> Kilos: deal with it :p
<Kilos> first you need an account with her
<Kilos> thats the hard one
<Kilos> i dunno what to put where
<pavlushka> QA list permissions
<QA> pavlushka: Permissions: admin, chairmeeting, config, core, debug, eval, factoid, factoidadmin, karma, karmaadmin, nmap, plugins, recvmemo, regex, saydo, sendmemo, sources and summon
<pavlushka> QA permissions for pavlushka 
<QA> pavlushka: Just do it yourself
<Kilos> we must do this one first
<Kilos> authenticate <account> [on source] using <method> [<credential>]
<pavlushka> QA permissions pavlushka 
<QA> pavlushka: What?
<pavlushka> Kilos: like "QA authenticate pavlushka using chairmeeting"
<Kilos> i have no  idea what ccredential would be
<Kilos> QA authenticate pavlushka using chairmeeting
<QA> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> you first need an account with her before we worry about permissions
<pavlushka> Kilos: try to check "QA permissions for pavlushka"
<Kilos> QA authenticate pavlushka on freenode using chairmeeting
<QA> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> Kilos: try to check "QA permissions for pavlushka"
<Kilos> QA permissions for pavlushka
<QA> Kilos: You're not the boss of me
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> problem
<pavlushka> QA help me with credentials
<QA> pavlushka: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<pavlushka> QA help me with credential
<QA> pavlushka: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<pavlushka> QA how do i use credentials
<QA> pavlushka: Adds and removes authentication credentials and permissions. You can use it like this:
<QA>   authenticate <account> [on source] using <method> [<credential>]
<QA>   auth <credential>
<QA>   (grant|revoke|remove) <permission> (to|from|on) <username> [when authed]
<QA>   permissions [for <username>]
<Kilos> QA what can you do with credentials
<QA>   list permissions
<QA> Kilos: I'm afraid I have no idea
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: সবজি খাইয়া আসলা?
<AudaciousTUX> nah.... only nonvedge is real :v
<pavlushka> :V
<Kilos> pavlushka you following
<Kilos> we setting up new ibid here
<Kilos> i would think you are doing it as well
<pavlushka> Kilos: was following upto trying to compile, :)
<Kilos-> kewpie coffee on
 * kewpie puts the kettle on
<Kilos-> kewpie ddg sunshine
<kewpie> Kilos-: Sunshine A portion of the electromagnetic radiation given off by the Sun, in particular infrared... :: Sunshine (2007 film)A 2007 British-American science fiction thriller film directed by Danny Boyle. :: Sunshine Skyway Bridge A bridge spanning Tampa Bay, Florida, with a cable-stayed main span, and a total length of.
<kewpie> Coffee's ready for Kilos-!
<Kilos-> kewpie ty
<kewpie> Kilos-: Huh?
<Kilos-> kewpie ty is <reply> You are welcome $who
<kewpie> Kilos-: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos-> kewpie ty
<kewpie> You are welcome Kilos-
<Kilos> kewpie start meeting
 * kewpie gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> still hasnt changed sex
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-29
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> kewpie coffee on
 * kewpie washes some mugs
<pavlushka> Good Morning Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> kewpie: cool, may be its last night's result kewpie :p
<kewpie> pavlushka: Excuse me?
<pavlushka> kewpie: you are excused :p
<kewpie> pavlushka: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> she is a raw ibid
<Kilos> uses ddg not google
<pavlushka> gotta run, Friday prayers, be back within an hour, see ya Kilos !
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> cool
<kewpie> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> kewpie thanks
<kewpie> Kilos: my pleasure
<Kilos> getting the bot to run on venv was a mission pavlushka 
<Kilos> many dependancies to hunt for
<pavlushka> Kilos: but you did it, so Congratulations!
<Kilos> hopefully na3il can rewrite the whole thing in py3
<Kilos> i was hoping to run it on a host somewhere, because now when i switch off its lots of work to get it going again
<Kilos> hopefully Researcher can host it
<ashabadi> few new faces tonight Kilos kewpie JediKnight Guest37817
<Kilos> hi ashabadi 
<Kilos> kewpie is a bot im trying out on the lappy
<ashabadi> ohhh ok...
<Kilos> bit of a later version than QA 
<Kilos> but it needed work
<Kilos> have some guys going to rewrite the whole thoing in python 3
<Kilos> the guest is rezwans bot i think
<ashabadi> hmm
<Kilos> hows things your side ah
<Kilos> ashabadi 
<Kilos> ubuntu-bd.org reirects to bd wiki which we can still edit
<Kilos> redirects
<ashabadi> hmm
<Kilos> so slowly moving ahead
<ashabadi> I have been super busy with office work...
<ashabadi> does tareq & tux boy come over frequently?
<Kilos> tareg not too much but audacioustux almost daily
<ashabadi> ok...
<Kilos> and pavel daily as well
<Kilos> when you have time ashabadi we can seriously start growing here
<ashabadi> sorry, I could not manage time to fix my laptop
<ashabadi> power failed
<Kilos> no problem
<ashabadi> anyway the thing is I'm poor at managing time...
<ashabadi> as I have told earlier I don't think I can give much time/effort to run the project anymore
<Kilos> its ok, the youngsters can do the work
<ashabadi> I can only give guidance/encouragement from time to time... that's it
<Kilos> and i will be here all the time till things are going smoothly
<ashabadi> I wish it was that easy...
<Kilos> and most likely pavlushka wont let me leave even then
<ashabadi> if youngstars were really interested then the project would have moved forward already
<Kilos> well we can only encourage them
<ashabadi> it would be nice if we can talk to tux & tareq to know what suport they need.
<Kilos> yeah its difficult to get everyone here at the same time
<Kilos> we should maybe try set a fixed date and time so all are notified
<ashabadi> hmm
<ashabadi> ok will discuss it with them...
<Kilos> cool ty
<ashabadi> for that I have to catch both of them :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<ashabadi> not sure whether they will be online or not
<Kilos> can you not hang here even when away from keyboard
<Kilos> then you will be ablre to leave messages and read what went on
<ashabadi> well my machine is nearly dead
<Kilos> or you can leave messages with QA 
<ashabadi> true
<Kilos> just do QA tell nick and the message
<ashabadi> Kilos: do give me advice from your experience on how to manage time....
<ashabadi> I'm really struggling to manage time
<Kilos> you have to prioritise
<Kilos> important things like work and family first
<Kilos> and then set 30 mins or whatever for other tasks
<ashabadi> issue is all tasks gets important
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> hi Kilos
<ashabadi> I have long lists to go for... just not finding enough time to priotize
<ashabadi> hi zaki
<ashabadi> :)
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> ashabadi: Kilos :)
<Kilos> maybe pavlushka will join us soon
<zaki> Kilos: how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you zaki ?
<zaki> everything fine here. :)
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> how is your kde running?
<zaki> great. :p
<zaki> only my bangla typing app not working. 
<Kilos> hehe pavel will help
<zaki> now i have to learn bangla jatiyo layout to type bangla.
<zaki> lol.
<zaki> pavel suggest me that. :p for my own good. :)
<Kilos> oh my
<ashabadi> why not probhat??
<zaki> i can't type in probhat
<ashabadi> sorry got shut down again
<Kilos> no prob
<Kilos> these things happen
<ashabadi> zaki: as I was saying why not learn probhat? it has been standardised across all linux platform
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> hi kewpie
<ashabadi> I even used probhat in my office for long time..
<ashabadi> kewpie: manual
<kewpie> ashabadi: Sorry...
<Kilos> kewpie coffee on
 * kewpie starts grinding coffee
<ashabadi> kewpie: help
<kewpie> ashabadi: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<kewpie> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<ashabadi> kewpie: help me with QA
<kewpie> ashabadi: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Kilos> haha
<ashabadi> kewpie: what can you do?
<kewpie> ashabadi: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<kewpie> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<ashabadi> kewpie: help me with 
<kewpie> ashabadi: Huh?
<ashabadi> bot are long way to go...
<QA> ashabadi: Excuse me?
<kewpie> ashabadi: *blink*
<ashabadi> shihh
<Kilos> kewpie help me with delivering messages
<kewpie> Kilos: I use the following features for delivering messages: memo, remind and summon
<kewpie> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<zaki> kewpie: define hell
<kewpie> zaki: *blink*
<zaki> kewpie: define heaven 
<kewpie> zaki: *blink*
<Kilos> oh she hasnt got dictionaries to fall back on
<Kilos> im just testing her here
<Kilos> i dont have any dictionaries installed even
<kewpie> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> kewpie ty
<kewpie> You are welcome Kilos
<zaki> is she a new bot Kilos?
<Kilos> yes raw id=bid that uses ddg instead of google
<Kilos> duckduckgo
<Kilos> installer late last night
<zaki> duck duck go?
<Kilos> search enjine
<Kilos> i forgot how to spell that
<Kilos> engine
<Kilos> ya that
<Kilos> kewpie ddg bangladesh
<kewpie> Kilos: Bangladesh A country in South Asia. It is bordered by India to its west, north and east; Burma to its... :: "Bangla Desh" (song)A song by English musician George Harrison. :: Mr. BangladeshShondrae Crawford, better known by his stage names Bangladesh and Mr. Bangladesh, is a Grammy... :: BangladešA suburban settlement near Novi Sad, Serbia. :: Malatia-SebastiaMalatia-Sebastia is one of the 12 districts of the Armenian capital …
<ashabadi> kewpie ddg kilos
<kewpie> ashabadi: Kilogram or kilogrammeThe base unit of mass in the International System of Units and is defined as being equal to the... :: Kilo Kish An American vocalist, songwriter, visual artist, painter, and fashion/textile designer. :: Kilo AliAndrell D. Rogers, better known as Kilo Ali, formerly Kilo, is an American rap music Artist from... :: Kilo, EspooA district of Espoo, a city in Finland. Kilo is a place of homes and small indust…
<Kilos> haha
<ashabadi> fail
<Kilos> what are you looking for
<ashabadi> your home address ;)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> no search engine knows that
<zaki> lol
<zaki> kewpie: ddg kilos ubuntu
<kewpie> zaki: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<ashabadi> Kilos: if given enough time everyone's address can be found...
<Kilos> yes ashabadi 
<Kilos> all the security peeps know all addresses
<Kilos> google helps with everything being linked
<zaki> kewpie: ddg msdomdonner
<kewpie> zaki: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<zaki> ha ha.
<ashabadi> kewpie: ddg ddg
<kewpie> ashabadi: DuckDuckGoAn Internet search engine that emphasizes protecting searchers' privacy and avoiding the filter... :: Drop Dead, GorgeousAn American metalcore band from Denver, Colorado. :: DDG HansaA major German shipping company specialising in heavy freight and scheduled traffic between... :: Dried distillers' grain A cereal byproduct of the distillation process. :: Hull classificationThe United States Navy, United States Coast…
<Kilos> kewpie ddg kilosubuntu
<kewpie> Kilos: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<Kilos> oh my
<ashabadi> be right back
<ashabadi> dinner....
<Kilos> enjoy
<zaki> Kilos: you guys done a lot of reserch with QA :p
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i want to try put her data base in kewpie but i think it will be a big job
<zaki> her or his? :p
<zaki> ;D
<Kilos> haha they both say cracks his knuckles so still lots of work to make a sex change
<zaki> ha ha. is JediKnight a bot too?
<Kilos> i dont know
<zaki> oh.!
<pavlushka> ওমা, কাকে দেখছি? Hello ashabadi !
<pavlushka> Hello zaki !
<ashabadi> hello pavlushka
<ashabadi> a bit late tonight?
<pavlushka> and The Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> power cuts
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> and was in somewhere else :)
<pavlushka> So How are you ashabadi ?
<ashabadi> just surviving
<ashabadi> have been busy lately
<ashabadi> with office work
<ashabadi> and still not managing times to cover all the pended tasks
<ashabadi> have not fixed my lappy yet
<ashabadi> ....
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you have bad disk I think.
<ashabadi> bad disk + bad batter + bad power adapter
<ashabadi> *battery
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> hi pavlushka Kilos & ashabadi :)
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<ashabadi> welcome back zaki
<pavlushka> ashabadi: are you using android then?
<zaki> ty ashabadi
<ashabadi> no 
<ashabadi> jerked the power cable & battery to start the laptop
<ashabadi> I know its not safe to do so.... but I had urgent application to type
<pavlushka> ashabadi: may be you have no idea that me and Kilos uttering your name like "spell" most of the time
<ashabadi> :P
<ashabadi> don't utter my name too much... I am off no use right now
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> ashabadi: your presence of 20 minutes will do just exactly what we need, ;p
<Kilos> 20 mins once a week for starters sounds good ashabadi 
<Kilos> nurse the laptop
<Kilos> kiss all its aches better
<ashabadi> I've been online today for 4 hours I think?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> and great to have you here
<ashabadi> then I think it should cover 12 days... :P
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> nono
<pavlushka> ashabadi: do a "lspci -nnk", and paste.ubuntu.com, I am just curious about your laptop.
<Kilos> you ate and slept half the time
<pavlushka> ashabadi: lol @ covering
<pavlushka> lal @ Kilos 
<ashabadi> still 6 days
<Kilos> um wait
<Kilos> and then half that time you were offline
<Kilos> so only 3 days
<Kilos> se we see you next week again hehe
<pavlushka> Kilos: oh goodness, you are even bargaining!!
<Kilos> haha
<ashabadi> I won't be available till Friday I suppose... :(
<Kilos> pavlushka tell him what we have achieved so far
<pavlushka> ashabadi: no problem :) 
<Kilos> fridays are good ashabadi 
<Kilos> even weekends
<ashabadi> Kilos: even then I have 5 tasks to take care on friday...
<ashabadi> as I said I am bad at managing time & tasks
<Kilos> we are patient ashabadi 
<ashabadi> pavlushka: http://pastebin.com/Dd8TgirG
<pavlushka> ashabadi: 2-3 person created gpgkeys, signed COC, attended almost 2 meetings, Ubuntu-za, ubuntu-africa, almost revived #ubuntu-pk and zaki created a ubuntu wiki page. :)
<pavlushka> and Kilos introduced one more bot kewpie specially for us, did all the hard work and it was the very last night ;)
<pavlushka> Kilos: I cant remember if there anything else.
<Kilos> lol nor me
<Kilos> oh and the site link is fixed
<zaki> :) 
<Kilos> oh and there are plans to build a new site
<pavlushka> ashabadi: try to load ubuntu-bd.org :)
<ashabadi> hmm
<ashabadi> seen it
<ashabadi> its good to see the link is redirecting properly :)
<pavlushka> ok, the bot source is of paddatrapper from ZA and Kilos compiled it and running from his machine. Hats off to the ZA guys :)
<Kilos> ashabadi maybe we need to edit the page a bit
<pavlushka> So kewpie will go to sleep with Kilos :p
<ashabadi> yes kilos
<Kilos> we can discuss that sometime
<ashabadi> it has not been worked on since 2010 I suppose.
<Kilos> ill leave kewpie running. but i must sleep
<Kilos> night guys, see you tomorrow
<ashabadi> good night Kilos
<pavlushka> Good night Kilos 
<Kilos> be good guys
<Kilos> drink lots of coffee
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> wb zaki 
<zaki> ty pavlushka
<zaki> kilos gone?
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> kewpie: ddg zaki
<kewpie> pavlushka: Amr ZakiA retired Egyptian footballer who lastly played for Egyptian side Arab Contractors. :: Zaki al-ArsuziA Syrian philosopher, philologist, sociologist, historian, and Arab nationalist. :: Mona ZakiAn Egyptian actress. Although she had no interest at all on being an actress, Mona Zaki is now a...
<pavlushka> kewpie: ddg ashabadi
<kewpie> pavlushka: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<pavlushka> kewpie: ddg ashabadi.com
<kewpie> pavlushka: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<zaki> kewpie: ddg pavel
<kewpie> zaki: Pavel Nedvěd A Czech retired footballer who played as a midfielder. :: Pavel BureA retired Russian professional ice hockey right winger. :: Pavel DatsyukA Russian professional ice hockey player currently playing for SKA Saint Petersburg of the...
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> he he.
<ashabadi> ashabadi is off unknown genere
<pavlushka> kewpie: ddg Zaki Chowdhury
<kewpie> pavlushka: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<pavlushka> kewpie: ddg "Pavel Sayekat"
<zaki> may google can find some
<kewpie> pavlushka: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<pavlushka> zaki: but kewpie uses ddg, it will not understand Google anymore
<zaki> oh
<zaki> QA:  google pavel
<QA> zaki: I'm not feeling too well
<zaki> ??
<zaki> kewpie: coffee please
<kewpie> zaki: There isn't a pot on
<pavlushka> QA search ashabadi.com
<QA> pavlushka: I couldn't find anything that matched 'ashabadi.com'
<pavlushka> QA search pavlushka
<QA> pavlushka: I couldn't find anything that matched 'pavlushka'
<ashabadi> :p
<zaki> QA: search zaki chowdhury
<QA> zaki: I couldn't find anything that matched 'zaki chowdhury'
<zaki> QA: search zaki
<QA> zaki: I couldn't find anything that matched 'zaki'
<zaki> lol
<pavlushka> because QA's google feature is broken.
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> I know it doesn't work, was just checking.
<pavlushka> ashabadi: :p
<pavlushka> !help | ashabadi 
<lubotu2> ashabadi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pavlushka> ashabadi: :p again
<zaki> ha ha. :D
<pavlushka> !patience | ashabadi 
<lubotu2> ashabadi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pavlushka> !kubuntu | ashabadi 
<lubotu2> ashabadi: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<zaki> :p
<zaki> pavlushka: what are you doing?
<zaki> wb
<pavlushka> zaki: just messing around with ashabadi :p
<walrider> dhonnobad 
<pavlushka> Hello walrider , welcome
<zaki> welcome to #ubuntu-bd
<zaki> kewpie: ddg walrider
<kewpie> zaki: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<zaki> kewpie: ddg Wal rider
<walrider> thanko bhai 
<kewpie> zaki: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<zaki> uff
<walrider> kewpie, who are u ?
<kewpie> walrider: I'm afraid I have no idea
<pavlushka> zaki: come on, its just made last night, kewpie , still in its development, will be modified to suite A.sia
<walrider> kewpie, lol 
<kewpie> walrider: What?
<zaki> ha ha. 
<walrider> kewpie,ijijijiji
<kewpie> walrider: Excuse me?
<zaki> walrider: seems she likes you. :p
<pavlushka> walrider: kewpie is kind of a clone of QA.
<walrider> bujhsi bhai 
<walrider> i have won chat bot in mig33 communite ran from a software
<zaki> oh. 
<pavlushka> walrider: wow
<zaki> mig user :)
<walrider> ho :| lvl 123 :| 
<zaki> :|
<zaki> user name?
<walrider> shanto_islam
<zaki> may be we have chat in mig.
<walrider> bd flooder gang e silam felad ditam :D 
<walrider> old memories 
<walrider> ...
<zaki> :3
<walrider> :3
<zaki> QA: define flooder gang
<QA> zaki: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<pavlushka> kewpie: ddg flooder
<kewpie> pavlushka: Flood Category :: Arroyo (creek), aka, rambla and wadi. :: Cold drop - The cold drop is a weather phenomenon often occurring in the Spanish autumn. It is experienced particularly along the western Mediterranean and as such, most frequently affects the east coast of Spain. :: Cloudburst - A cloudburst is an extreme amount of precipitation, sometimes accompanied by hail and thunder, that normally lasts no longer than a few mi…
<walrider> QA, what is text flood
<QA> walrider: Erk, dunno
<walrider> :}
<pavlushka> QA define flooder
<QA> pavlushka: Flooder \Flood"er\, n. One who floods anything. [1913 Webster]
<zaki> kewpie: ddg text flood
<kewpie> zaki: Uhh... DuckDuckGo has no Instant Answer on that
<walrider> rpm file namaisi 2 ta kivabe install dibo ??
<pavlushka> walrider: why you have downloaded rpm in first place?
<pavlushka> walrider: you need "alien" to convert the rpms to deb.
<walrider> i need to install xchat
<walrider> ok 
<pavlushka> walrider: xchat is obsolete, Hexchat is its derivative.
<walrider> debian bassed distro te asi eta te avro install kora jhamela as i gave up on this several time 
<walrider> :|
<pavlushka> looks like avro phonetics has some issues, AudaciousTUX, zaki and now your's.
<walrider> bad luck 
<pavlushka> all of your's avro is broken.
<walrider> noobslab stuff
<pavlushka> walrider: so its not a bad luck.
<walrider> oko
<walrider> rpm 2 deb command ki hobe ?
<zaki> good night pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-30
<zaki> hi Kilos
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> Good afternoon Kilos !
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: কি অবস্থা?
<AudaciousTUX> vala na :'(
<pavlushka> কেন?
<AudaciousTUX> khai dai ghumai :'(
<pavlushka> এর চেয়ে ভাল আর কি চাও?
<AudaciousTUX> :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: have you encountered ovronil here, recently?
<pavlushka> QA tell avroniil that we would love to have him here, and missed him by a tiny little second :)
<QA> pavlushka: I don't know who avroniil is. Say 'avroniil on freenode' and I'll take your word that avroniil exists
<pavlushka> QA tell ovroniil that we would love to have him here, and missed him by a tiny little second :)
<QA> pavlushka: Sure, I'll tell Ovroniil on freenode
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: I am fasting the Nafals, condition is good, :3
<AudaciousTUX> nope :(
<Kilos> hi guys, ill be here jusdt now . just got back from town and still chores to do
<pavlushka> Hello kam!
<pavlushka> Hello kamrul !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<Kilos> if we make things exciting for him ash will find the time to be here
<pavlushka> Kilos: I think the issue is time for him, :|
<Kilos> thats why i said if he finds something exciting he will make time
<Kilos> it must be some idea hanging in the back of your head all the time
<Kilos> flame wars normally attract people
<pavlushka> ha ha
<Kilos> oh pavlushka 
<pavlushka> what?
<Kilos> remember that other guy from th foss stuff that was here
<Kilos> he can come back
<pavlushka> toshazed?
<Kilos> no that one that rj fights with
<pavlushka> yes, that's him
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> oh yes then him
<Kilos> i have you so i dont have to remember everything
<kamrul> hi
<pavlushka> hi
<Kilos> hi kamrul 
<kamrul> how r u all?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<pavlushka> Kilos: i am laughing on other facts on him :p
<Kilos> why havent you told me
<kamrul> ha ha
<kamrul> i have a problem can you solve it?
<Kilos> tell us what the problem is
<Kilos> if its money dont bother
<kamrul> no...i have wifi problem..it always automatic disconnect
 * pavlushka rofls
<Kilos> pavlushka fix his wifi
<pavlushka> kamrul: give us a "lspci -nnk" in paste.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> kamrul: and then post the link here.
<Kilos> have you used lshw pavlushka 
<kamrul> i don't understand what is ispci -nnk?
<Kilos> lspci
<Kilos> ls is list
<Kilos> you do it in terminal
<kamrul> ok
<Kilos> the command will list what is in your pc
<kamrul> understood
<pavlushka> my bad kamrul , i thought you are zaki's sys admin friend, :)
<kamrul> yah..zaki is my roommate..but zaki is busy now so
<pavlushka> no problem, just paste that result in paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link.
<kamrul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21539259/
<pavlushka> kamrul: not this, but result of "lspci -nnk" command from terminal.
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes i have checked lshw
<pavlushka> kamrul: but dont use the "" inverted commas
<kamrul> ok
<Kilos> those inverted commas messed me around for a long time
<kamrul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21540145/
<kamrul> sorry
<pavlushka> kamrul: why?
<kamrul> for ""
<RemonShai> QA coffee please
<QA> RemonShai: There isn't a pot on
<RemonShai> pavlushka, hi....
<Kilos> hi RemonShai 
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<pavlushka> kamrul: try to follow this, https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/pull/74/commits/8c5ab142e254a709df397d5d3121acc2d783d2d2
<RemonShai> hi Kilos how're u?
<Kilos> ok ty RemonShai and you?
<pavlushka> kamrul: and if you encounter any issue in the steps, tell us here, :)
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai !
<RemonShai> Kilos, me too... 
<RemonShai> pavlushka, তারপর .... ভাল আছেন???
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<RemonShai> QA, coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<pavlushka> RemonShai: জি ভাল, আপনি?
<QA> Coffee's ready for RemonShai!
<RemonShai> pavlushka, fine but Flood water is rising . I'm worried my pond full of fish .
<pavlushka> RemonShai: fence it by fishnets then, like I did. :p
<Kilos> do you guys eat the fish, or just for show
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> as in, are they basic carp or the koi variety
<pavlushka> my ones are carp, not sure of RemonShai's
<Kilos> wild carp , same as im big dams and lakes etc?
<RemonShai> Yet one meter of water will rise , if the pond sink . But the problem is the shower . This gets the chance to break the bank .
<Kilos> koi are the fancy ones
<RemonShai> pavlushka, me too
<zaki> hello everyone :)
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> Kilos: how are you? and pavlushka
<zaki> RemonShai: you too
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<RemonShai> fine... zaki 
<RemonShai> ty zaki 
<zaki> i'm little busy, but fine. :)
<RemonShai> by the way.... here, anyone use texmaker???
<zaki> Kilos: ddg texmaker
<zaki> sorry
<zaki> kewpie: ddg texmaker
<kewpie> zaki: "Official site" http://www.xm1math.net/texmaker/ :: Free TeX editors :: Linux TeX software
<Kilos> lol
<RemonShai> i know that site... but i face a problem... & there site, I cann't understand solution.
<zaki> i never use it.
<RemonShai> zaki, quora math solve the thing of my attention on.
<zaki> oh
<RemonShai> zaki, to use normal text editor(libre math)it takes a huge time to type math. but Texmaker/TeX is cool...
<zaki> wow
<kamrul> Kilos, thanks..
<Kilos> for what kamrul 
<kamrul> for helping me
<Kilos> it was pavlad
<Kilos> when i can help i do, but when its too difficult for me i try find someone else to help out
<Kilos> and pavlushka is getting very good at helping
<kamrul> yeah,that's sure
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you see remonshai message
<zaki> lol
<zaki> boooom booom
<Kilos> sleep tight banga peeps
<zaki> good night.
<pavlushka> Sorry kamrul, power cuts
<pavlushka> So kamrul , does that work?
<Guest37817> AudaciousTUX, এতো রাইতে কী করো?
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX !
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: কি ঘুমাইতে আইসো?
<pavlushka> Hello Guest37817 | Rezwan!
<AudaciousTUX> ho :v
<AudaciousTUX> areh shondhar por ghum dichi
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: কি কর?
<AudaciousTUX> mahbubul hasan er boita pori
<AudaciousTUX> apni ratre jaiga ki koren?? :/
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: নফল রোজা , সেজন্য একি routine applied, :p
<AudaciousTUX> uh
<pavlushka> See ya guys! bye :)
<AudaciousTUX> ব্যে
<AudaciousTUX> bye
<pavlushka> lol
#ubuntu-bd 2016-07-31
<zaki> welcome Tuhin :)
<Tuhin> Thanks
<zaki> bbl
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> how's everything
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos kamrul AudaciousTUX zaki !
<pavlushka> and Researcher- rhct !
<AudaciousTUX> hellu
<zaki> pavlushka: :)
<pavlushka> Tuhin was here, and may be you guys were busy, so no gossiping today, :p
<zaki> hmm he was here for a long time
<zaki> i'm busy with my class tests
<zaki> final exam will start from 14 august
<zaki> time for dinner. bbl
<Kilos> hi guys
<pavlushka> Good evening Kilos !
<pavlushka> kamrul: any luck with your wifi?
<pavlushka> zaki: you noticed a nick named dipraw peeked in?
<pavlushka> kewpie: tell dipraw to be here whenever he can.
<kewpie> pavlushka: That didn't seem to agree with me
<pavlushka> QA: tell dipraw to be here whenever he can.
<QA> pavlushka: Got it, I'll tell dipraw on freenode
<pavlushka> Kilos: ^
<zaki> yess. seen him before around here
<pavlushka> zaki: he is my cousin.
<Kilos> kewpie is raw ibid pavlushka 
<Kilos> many things wont work
<pavlushka> hmm.
<zaki> today i added one new member in ubuntu family. ;)
<Kilos> yay
<pavlushka> zaki: way to go!
<zaki> added him here in ubuntu-bd too.
<pavlushka> zaki: kamrul was having a wifi issue, is that solved?
<zaki> nope. 
<zaki> JediKnight: is a bot too.
<zaki> pavlushka: there is another channel named #bangladesh
<zaki> pavlushka: that wifi automatically disconnect sometime. 
<pavlushka> zaki: JediKnight is a bounced nick.
<pavlushka> zaki: yes on #bangladesh
<zaki> bounced nick mean?
<pavlushka> zaki: help kamrul by following https://github.com/vrkansagara/rtlwifi_new/commit/8c5ab142e254a709df397d5d3121acc2d783d2d2#comments
<pavlushka> zaki: you know znc?
<zaki> followed those instruction. no luck
<zaki> about znc, not much. :|
<zaki> Portable, open source IRC bouncer written in C++. It can be extended using modules written either in C++ or in Perl and Tcl. 
<zaki> how it work?
<pavlushka> zaki: you can bounce a nick through another server, if you have access to that server, and the nick will be in the target channel as long as the server is up, and servers are meant to be up all the time unless any accidents.
<pavlushka> zaki: its easy.
<zaki> oh.
<pavlushka> zaki: first "sudo apt install znc", have it.
<zaki> do you use it?
<pavlushka> zaki: I can, but I have no server to host it.
<pavlushka> zaki: you have to install znc on that server, and run it.
<zaki> oky
<pavlushka> zaki: to learn, we will use our local machine now.
<pavlushka> zaki: so first "sudo apt install znc", have it in your system.
<zaki> done
<zaki> pavlushka: done
<pavlushka> zaki: noticed that, just hang on a second
<zaki> :)
<Kilos> hi meaw 
<Kilos> pavlushka zaki you have a visitor
<pavlushka> Kilos, zaki : that's my bounced nick.
<zaki> welcome meaw
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> ha ha.. you are reserching! ?
<pavlushka> zaki: so lets start as it has been tested successfully.
<pavlushka> zaki: I just forgot what I knew, :p
<zaki> ha ha.. oky, let's start.
<zaki> pavlushka: 
<pavlushka> zaki: 
<pavlushka> zaki: first have a look at http://wiki.znc.in/Introduction and tell me when you are ready.
<zaki> oky
<pavlushka> zaki: ready?
<zaki> oky, i'm ready pavlushka
<Kilos> night guys
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<zaki> good night kilos :)
<zaki> hey pavlushka are you there?
<pavlushka> yes zaki , I am here.
<pavlushka> lets start
<pavlushka> wb Tuhin !
<Tuhin> hi
<Tuhin> how r u?
<zaki> oky pav
<zaki> pavlushka: 
<zaki> wb tuhin
<Tuhin> hello zaki
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: wb
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I am fine, and you?
<pavlushka> zaki: ping
<AudaciousTUX> hellu zaki
<Tuhin> i m okay
<pavlushka> zaki: run in terminal in normal user mode "znc --makeconf"
<zaki> pavlushka: ping
<zaki> allready done that, and w8ing for you. :D
<pavlushka> zaki: so you configured znc already?
<zaki> nope
<zaki> only znc --makeconf 
<zaki> waht after taht?
<pavlushka> zaki: just give a port number.
<zaki> 6844
<zaki> ssl? 
<zaki> yes or no?
<pavlushka> no
<zaki> next yes?
<pavlushka> yes
<zaki> nick?
<zaki> nick?any nick?
<pavlushka> zaki: as you like it, you can even z4ki
<zaki> :) ident?
<pavlushka> as you like it.
<pavlushka> zaki: run "/whois meaw"
<zaki> http://<znc_server_ip>:6844/
<zaki> where to find taht ip?
<pavlushka> zaki: dont worry, made the configuration
<pavlushka> ??
<zaki> yes done
<pavlushka> zaki: you can even re-configure it here if anything goes wrong, "nano /home/your_username/.znc/configs/znc.conf"
<pavlushka> zaki: and when mentioning channel, dont use # before that, like  "Initial channels: ubuntu-bd", without the #, :)
<pavlushka> zaki: done?
<zaki> oky
<zaki> now?
<zaki> gn :) talk to you later.
<zaki> pavlushka: 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-25
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-26
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Happy Wednesday Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty you too
<Kilos> spread the gofundme link all over for me please
<Kilos> https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/
<pavlushka> Kilos: sure
<u-la-la> [ Fundraiser by Miles Sharpe : Family Reunion Medical Roadblock ] - https://www.gofundme.com
<Kilos> the debt collectors are threatening me now
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-27
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pav
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-28
<pavlushka> Goodday Kilos!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> are you spreading that link lad
<pavlushka> Kilos: posted on facebook and tweeter
<Kilos> i get ashamed to ask , but spread it on all the linux and ubuntu channels please
<Kilos> some of the ubuntu guys arent broke like us
<Kilos> and every 5 dollars adds up
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-29
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: is it sunny there?
<Kilos> yes pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: well, good to hear that, sorry for the disconnection, I didn't noticed :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: I'll be off for a while :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-07-30
<RemonShai> hi pavlushka,how are you...?
<farabi> hi there!
<farabi> Can I use Bangla? 
<farabi> Anyone there?
#ubuntu-bd 2019-07-23
<pavlushka> z4ki: o/
<z4ki> hey pavlushka
<z4ki> i'm on my phone
<pavlushka> z4ki: cool
<pavlushka> z4ki: so whassup?
<z4ki> Don't have any pc
<z4ki> :p
<z4ki> everything else fine
<z4ki> how about you?
#ubuntu-bd 2019-07-25
<RemonShai> pavlushka: কেমন আছেন ?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ভাল, আপনি?
<RemonShai> pavlushka: আলহামদুলিল্লাহ্ আমি ভাল আছি।
<RemonShai> কেমন চলছে ?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ভাল, আপনার ryzen কেমন চলছে?
<RemonShai> চমৎকার.... রাইজেন + আর্চ 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনার বিল্ডটাতে তো হেভি গ্রাফিক্স এর কাজ করা যাবে, আপনি কি গ্রাফিক্স এর কাজ করেন?
<RemonShai> নাহ্...
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আপনার গ্রাফিক্স কার্ডটার মডেল কি জানি?
<RemonShai> NVIDIA GeForce GT 710
<pavlushka> RemonShai: কেমন দাম এটার?
<RemonShai> 5100 টাকা নিয়েছিল।
<pavlushka>  RemonShai আর ryzen cpu এর মডেল কত?
<RemonShai> AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
#ubuntu-bd 2019-07-28
<RemonShai> hey....
<RemonShai> pavlushka:  কেমন আছেন ?
<RemonShai> আর কেউ কি আছেন ??
<pavlushka> RemonShai: hello
<RemonShai> হ্যাঁ....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আরেকটা জিনিস জানার ছিলো, আপনার রাইজেন পিসি তে মোট কত খরচ আসল?
<RemonShai> 5500
<RemonShai> আপনি কোন ধরনের কনফিগারেশন নিবেন মনস্থির করেছেন ?? (ভাবতেছেন ??)
<pavlushka> ৫৫০০? মাত্র? আপনার গ্রাফিক্স কার্ডই তো সাড়ে চার হাজার বোধ হয়
<RemonShai> 5100
<pavlushka> RemonShai: তাহলে?
<RemonShai> একটা শুন্য কম হইছিল
<pavlushka> আচ্ছা
<RemonShai> ৳৫০৫০০/-
<RemonShai> কয়দিন আগে UPS নিয়েছি ৳২৪০০/-
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আমি ইন্টেল আই থ্রি তে আছি, নিকট ভবিষ্যতে কোন আপগ্রেড আথবা নতুন পিসি কেনার সম্ভাবনা নেই
<RemonShai> তাহলে...?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: was just curious about your build.
<RemonShai> ow....
<RemonShai> আমার শখ ছিল একটা হাতি পোষা, তাই নিয়েছি।
<RemonShai> সেলেরন প্রোসেসর চালাইতে চালাইতে হাঁপিয়ে উঠেছিলাম।
<pavlushka> হা হা
<RemonShai> আপনি হাসতেছেন, আমি তো জানি celeron কি মাল...!!!!
<RemonShai> না বুঝে ল্যাপটপ কিনে কি বিপদে পড়েছিলাম, আমি হাড়ে হাড়ে টের পেয়েছি।
#ubuntu-bd 2020-07-20
<pavlushka_> nick pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: looks like you are less busy, great!
<zaki> pavlushka, not really
<zaki> how are you doing ?
<pavlushka> where was u-la-la ?
<zaki> server maintenance 
<pavlushka> zaki: I am doing Alhamdullillah, you?
<zaki> now up
<pavlushka> zaki: great!
